# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  1С Салон красоты в3.02

## denis636

Всем привет. Конфигурация салон красоты работала до сего дня. теперь при загрузки базы или открытии документа выходит сообщение: Программа не активирована. продолжение работы невозможно. Как можно обрубить это сообщение? Спасибо

----------

